# Day 3 report Venice, La.



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Day 3 we headed straight out to Elf. We had a lot of red meat that I had gotten the night before. Once there the water was dirty and we were marking very little. Myself as well as several others headed to other rigs further out Once at our next rig about 25 miles away the water was good and some small fish were being caught occasionally. The drift and the current was just spinning the boat in a circle or the line would go out the port side but about 100 feet down it would be out the stbd. side. A few of the boats were getting the lines caught in the props. I had to continuously bump a motor just to avoid that from happening. Our luck was so bad there we could not even button up a rainbow runner. By 11:00 we had decided to look elsewhere for something. There was a big weed patch nearby so we decided to check it out. This turned out to be a good move because junior was once again in heaven.










These fish were actually bigger than we had seen the last 2 days. 2 of them were gaff size.










This patch of grass had been hit by several other boats before we got to it so the fish were boat shy We had to chum hard to keep them in the hunt. Every time we slacked up a bit they went under the weeds and hid. There were hundreds of bar jacks and big hard tails also chasing the chum. Another couple dozen mahi for today also.











On the way in we stopped at a rig that I was hoping the sharks would not be a problem. Once there we tied up and I put a line down. Although there was no current on top the 16 ounce sinker was running out to the side of the boat and I could not get to the bottom sufficiently. I dug out the heavy weights and let a 3 1/2 pound weight down. With this I was able to hold bottom but did not want to mess with a lot of other fish with this setup. Fortunately our fish came up quickly.










We had some fun with this almost 3 pound white trout before we put it on ice. 










After 3 days of fishing with me they enjoyed the ride in.










Life is Good!
Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM


----------

